# How to dyno test multitronic car?



## JettaTC (Jan 9, 2007)

Question:
What is (are) the suggested methods for dyno testing multitronic cars?
We have tried manual but don´t get the car to do what we want (stay in fixed gear. perhaps don´t touching the kick down switch, but no luck.)
We disabled the ASR and ESP by pressing the ESP switch 2 seconds.
Any ideas?


----------



## JettaTC (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: How to dyno test multitronic car? (JettaTC)*

Nobody???


----------



## JettaTC (Jan 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## JettaTC (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (JettaTC)*

I found myself the answer in case somebody need it. 
Remove the ESP fuse and do the test in manual mode, (5fth gear in case of the 8 gear multitronic). The test then can be done, Do not touch the kick down and stop the test about 5300rpm, otherwise it will change to the next gear.
The ESP fuse in a B8 A4 is number 10, on ´the brown row, driver´s side fuse box.
Thanks myself!


----------

